# Living room lighting and paint ideas?



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

Good day all. Id like some tips on better decorating this space along with the dining. The walls are heavily textured. Id like to paint the walls so itll contrast or compliment the coffee colored bamboo flooring instead of matching it. These pictures are a bit outdated now since I followed my wifes instructions to paint a few of the walls dark green, more specifically Behrs Satin, Amazon Jungle green. 

The moldings in the house are white with dark brown shelving. I dont intend to change out the furniture anytime soon. Theres shelving that is brown/black.

Theres crown molding throughout the dining and living but im considering removing it or lowering it to put in alcove lighting via led strips to brighten the room if we continue with dark paint.

Please view the pictures and excuse the mess. Im doing quite a bit of work around the house.

All tips welcome


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

I neglected to actually ask what any of you would recommend for this task. Any ideas?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The walls actually look like a form of venetian plaster. Are you sure you want to paint them? If so, I recommend going to one of the major paint manufacturers (Valspar, Sherwin-Williams, Benjamin-Moore) websites and use their color visualizer. On some sites you can actually upload your photos and then play around with different colors until you come up with one that you like.

If you don't want to do that, many paint stores have personnel in the store with decorating experience and they can direct you. It's much cheaper than hiring an interior decorator.

Here's Valspar's virtual paint link:
http://www.valsparpaint.com/en/explore-colors/painter/index.html?ref=virtualpainter_homepage_menu


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> The walls actually look like a form of venetian plaster. Are you sure you want to paint them? If so, I recommend going to one of the major paint manufacturers (Valspar, Sherwin-Williams, Benjamin-Moore) websites and use their color visualizer. On some sites you can actually upload your photos and then play around with different colors until you come up with one that you like.
> 
> If you don't want to do that, many paint stores have personnel in the store with decorating experience and they can direct you. It's much cheaper than hiring an interior decorator.
> 
> ...


Venetian Plaster eh? Maybe, i thought it was all skip trowel using mud. The original paint there is Valspar, based on the empty cans, but i cant seem to get the store to match it plus theres a faux finish applied which nakes it hard to get a good sample. I had no intention of painting until i found a hole the size of my fist hidden behind a wide decorative shelf.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

"Venetian Plaster eh?"

Yes, pretty rare to see actual venetian plaster these days but there are lots of imitation products on the market. I thought if it was actually VP that you wouldn't want to mess with it and wreck the "look."

If it's skip trowel, well, certainly it can be painted over. Personally, I'm a Sherwin-Williams guy who likes Cashmere Low-lustre and SuperPaint Satin. Many on here are big fans of Benjamin Moore's Aura.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The rooms are dark. I would paint them a light creamy beige or 
off white; something like the background on the pillows.
First paint, then tackle the lighting.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

The room looks dark due to the dark color of sofa,TV seat etc.Change these colors check whether if it will look better.


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

This room doesn't receive adequate lighting as its a northfacing room with on 2 windows. No direct sunlight on low natural light


----------



## rahulahuja2685 (Jul 2, 2015)

I think the sofa set is occupying much more space in the room.


----------



## michael73 (Mar 21, 2016)

You can try yellow and white color theme for living room. Also any combination of red, black, green with white will definitely light up the space and you'll fell awesome for sure with the theme.


----------

